# מזון / אוכל



## albondiga

(OK, I have a feeling I should have figured this one out by now, but in any case...)

What are the differences in usage between the above two words?

Thanks!


----------



## Gadyc

מזון - food
אוכל - eat - I am not sure about the English usage.  But: the verb is לאכול = to eat. the object of the action is אוכל (noun). Colloquial, very passably accepted form for "food".

n.b. 
The verb refering to מזון is לזון - to feed (not to eat). Very light used in transitive form. Most used in נפעל, פיעל. 
ניזון - fed
מזין  - nutritious
!!! It is an irregular Shorsh ז.ו.נ  with a little special declination ("vav" as 2nd letter). 
Don't try to use and decline this verb by your own if you don't master it. you might accidently say obsene things.


----------



## albondiga

Thanks, Gadyc!  Yes, of course I meant אוכל as a noun referring to "food"... so it appears the difference is that אוכל would not be used to say "food" in more formal contexts...

[... and I guess one would have to say about her that "hi zAna", instead of with an "O", right?   Thanks for the warning!]


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

*<<< NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator >>>*​
Hello!

These words (מזון ואוכל) are synonyms, right?
Could you please tell me what word is used the most?

Thanks!


----------



## Stifled

We use אוכל on a routine conversation. The word מזון is rarely used in informal speech. 
It's very common however to hear it on the news or to be mentioned in papers.  
The term מוצרי מזון is very rife in any type of formal announcement.


----------



## anipo

While being synonyms, I would translate them as: 
אוכל = comida
מזון= alimento
As Stifled mentioned, אוכל is more routine.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Thank you guys!


----------



## iyavor

I would add that מזון  is also used, far more than אוכל, to refer to animal/plan food.


----------



## sawyeric1

*<<< NEW QUESTION - threads merged by moderator >>>*​
What's the difference between מזון and אוכל? (usage, meaning, register)


----------



## utopia

מזון: מזון – ויקיפדיה

It has a little different meaning than אוכל.


----------

